# How Do You Make A Digital Photo Template?



## robinhood (Sep 18, 2007)

I am learning how to make digital scrapbooks. I would like to design my own free templates for these projects. Anyone can tell me how to make the cut outs so you can see the picture underneath. I have picture it and art explosion projects.


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ robinhood: could you be a bit more specific which picture you are referring to? Can you attach it in a new post?


----------

